# Salary Expectations



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi again!!!

My potential new employer is asking me to let him know what my salary expectations are. I will be employed as an Office Manager, spending 80% of my time in Dubai, 10% in Kabul, Afghanistan and 10% holiday time.

The company will provide accomodation and a vehicle (insurance and petrol paid for too) at company expense.

With the above perks, what would I reasonably expect to be able to live on? I am a smoker but not sure what tobacco prices are like and unsual for a women, I'm not a keen shopper!!

All advice will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and I'm sure you will get some answers to your questions. That sounds like a great job!


----------



## bettatest (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm a non smoker but ever since i travel back and forth between Dubai and Europe my friends wont stop buggin me to bring as many cigarettes as possible.

200 cigarettes ~8-10 Euro - it's a steal

Cheers
-Matt


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the welcome and replies!!

I fly over to Dubai on 7th March for a couple of days to have a look at the place - I'm looking forward to the trip!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Kabul? I think you should ask for danger money! Ask them what they think you are worth - you should be looking for about 14,000 dhs


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Geordie Armani said:


> Kabul? I think you should ask for danger money! Ask them what they think you are worth - you should be looking for about 14,000 dhs


Kabul......lol....ask for a flak Jacket!

Cigerettes should be the last of your worries!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

ricardo blue said:


> Kabul......lol....ask for a flak Jacket!
> 
> Cigerettes should be the last of your worries!


Thanks for that, guys!  I'm ex military so know the score! lol


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

make sure you get life insurance too !


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thats being arranged aswell as the flak jacket, a packet of cigs and my very own team of bodyguards!! lol

Now, any ideas on the cost of living (when not fighting my own battle in Kabul! lol) in Dubai seeing as the majority of the time I'll be there?!?!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

one bed apartment - 120,000 dhs a year or there abouts
shopping for one - 1500 a month
car - 2000 a month pending on tastes


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Geordie but car (inc insurance and petrol) and an apartment are provided at company expense.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

then your sorted then! just get a good basic salary and enjoy!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Geordie - you're a star!! 

You'll know when I've arrived in Dubai!


----------



## nudda (Feb 9, 2008)

been lurking around the forums but I think its time to post now 

Sounds like a great opputunity and I wish you all the best! 

Could I ask how you managed to find the job? I am currently in the hunt but am having difficulty finding good recruiters/agencies

thanks


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Nudda,

Thank you for your good wishes!

I didn't find the job, it found me! I have contacts throughout the Middle East.

I still have to have my final interview, I may find I don't like the job offered etc, I will learn more when I'm in Dubai in a few weeks time.

Don't give up searching, you will get there eventually if its something you really want.

Good luck!


----------



## nudda (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks.

You are lucky people are head hunting for you ... I guess being only 25 doesnt get you many headhunts.

I do definitely want to move and will continue to try my best ... I just hope I find some good opputunities soon.

Thanks again


----------



## Big_B (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been lurking the forum for the past couple of days and have come up with a couple of questions that I was hoping you would be able to help with 

1. Do you know what the the salary band is for a Business Analyst in the financial sector with 2.5 years experience?

2. Having looked through all 12 pages, I've come up with the following monthly expenses, are they correct? (Some like entertainment are a guess...)

Rent........................AED 9,166.67 (110'000 per annum) 
Utilities....................AED 1,000.00 
Car Expenses.........AED 2,000.00 
Internet / Phone.....AED 250.00 
Insurance	...............AED 190.00 
Medical Aid.............?? 
Groceries................AED 2,500.00 
Entertainment........AED 1,000.00 

This come to a total of 16k per month and yet I've seen posts warning about min 30k per month - any ideas of where I've gone wrong?

Thanks in advance.
Big_B


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Big_B said:


> This come to a total of 16k per month and yet I've seen posts warning about min 30k per month - any ideas of where I've gone wrong?


YES

you haven't given any information about what you are looking for the above costs are relevant to your lifestyle and requirements

Are you single with family of one child 10 kids, what sort of place do you need to rent etc

Location is also a factor when considering costs


----------



## Big_B (Jun 16, 2009)

mayotom said:


> YES
> 
> you haven't given any information about what you are looking for the above costs are relevant to your lifestyle and requirements
> 
> ...


Grrr... page refresh whilst typing!!

Thanks for the reply and apologies for lack of info.

I'm a single guy with no family or kids and no expectation of having them any time soon. As such, a decent one bedroom apartment would be great.

The company will be based in Internet City (don't know where that is) and so would like to be close to that as I really don't enjoy traffic at all.

A smallish car would also be fine (e.g. Mazda 2 and upwards) but nothing cr4p like a Fiat Uno...

I would like to be able to go out to dinner or clubbing a couple of times a month but nothing too hectic or expensive....

Also, do you have any info around the first part of my previous post?

Thanks again and please let me know if there is anything else I need to tell you guys...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope this helps



Big_B said:


> The company will be based in Internet City (don't know where that is) and so would like to be close to that as I really don't enjoy traffic at all.
> 
> *Areas close by are Al Barsha, TECOM, Greens, JLT, Marina, JBR, Palm Jumeirah, Discovery Gardens. Best value is probably Discovery about 10 minutes drive, you can get a one bed for about 60,000 per year meaning 5000AED, add in costs for furnishings etc maybe 10,000, *
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_B (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks very much mayotom for that info. It seems that 16k a month does pretty much cover all expenses - still confused :confused2: about the 30k benchmark but that's probably incentive for moving to Dubai, lifestyle changes, savings and all that


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Big_B said:


> Thanks very much mayotom for that info. It seems that 16k a month does pretty much cover all expenses - still confused :confused2: about the 30k benchmark but that's probably incentive for moving to Dubai, lifestyle changes, savings and all that


I think you need to allow more for entertainment and incidental costs. You will also have various initial costs when setting up a home.

You should be factoring savings too.


-


----------



## Big_B (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Elphaba I will increase those numbers (esp. at the beginning). 

The final position I want to be in is one where I can evaluate:

a) how much it will cost me to live in Dubai
b) how much I should be looking to earn and then finally 
c) what that equates to ito savings, etc. 

Once I know that (seems like I have a. sorted out) then I can evaluate the offer that I've been made.

Does anyone have any info on salaries within Dubai? I saw on another forum a range of 18k - 27k for a BA position. If I can land with 25k upwards then it will be worth making the move lane:

Thanks again though for all the feedback thus far


----------

